# ように+する ように+なる



## futaro

Je n´arrive pas à saisir bien le sens de ces deux expressions. Pourriez-vous m´expliquer quelle serait la traduction exacte en français des deux phrases suivantes:

毎日、しんぶん　を　よむようにしている

毎日、しんぶん　を　よむようになる

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## karlalou

futaro said:


> 毎日、しんぶん　を　よむようにしている


(Someone) is trying to read a newspaper everyday.
(Quelqu'un) tente de lire un journal quotidien.



futaro said:


> 毎日、しんぶん　を　よむようになる


(Someone) becomes to read a newspaper everyday.
(Quelqu'un) devient de lire un journal quotidien.


----------



## futaro

karlalou said:


> (Someone) is trying to read a newspaper everyday.
> (Quelqu'un) tente de lire un journal quotidien.
> 
> 
> (Someone) becomes to read a newspaper everyday.
> (Quelqu'un) devient de lire un journal quotidien.


Thank you, but I´m not sure if I understand well:

yoni shiteiru: he is not so far reading the news paper but he will try by now.

and

yoni naru: he is sure to read everyday.

Excuse me but it´s not very clear to me.


----------



## karlalou

futaro said:


> yoni shiteiru: he is not so far reading the news paper but he will try by now.


ようにしている alone says only "trying to do". We don't know if he has actually read any by now. Or maybe he has been really reading it everyday for years.



futaro said:


> yoni naru: he is sure to read everyday.


ようになる says "becomes to do". Since it says 毎日しんぶんをよむようになる, I guess the person is really reading a newspaper everyday. But since it's present tense, it feels kind of generic or sounds like a narration or summary of a story. We usually say it in past tense: 毎日しんぶんをよむようになった, then it's clear and says the person has become to read a newspaper everyday.


----------



## futaro

karlalou said:


> ようにしている alone says only "trying to do". We don't know if he has actually read any by now. Or maybe he's really reading it everyday for years.
> 
> 
> ようになる says "becomes to do". Since it says 毎日しんぶんをよむようになる, I guess the person really reading a newspaper everyday. But since it's present tense, it feels kind of generic or sounds like a narration of a story. We usually say it in past tense: 毎日しんぶんをよむようになった, then it's clear and says the person has become to read a newspaper everyday.


----------



## futaro

分かりました　ありがとう


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

futaro said:


> 毎日、しんぶん　を　よむようにしている
> 
> 毎日、しんぶん　を　よむようになる



毎日、しんぶん　を　よむようにしている
It's my habit/routine to read a newspaper every day.
I have the habit of reading a newspaper every day.

毎日、しんぶん　を　よむようになる
It becomes my habit/routine to read a newspaper every day.
(It was not my habit/routine before. But I've changed my habit.)
I've got the habit of reading a newspaper every day.


----------



## frequency

futaro said:


> 毎日、しんぶん　を　よむようになる


This can suggest something (factor) has made you do so:
Now you have a social problem in your country. You want to know something, so you have started reading the newspaper.

しゃかいてきなもんだいがあって、毎日私はしんぶんをよむようになった。
The social problem has made me read the newspaper every day.
In this case, the use of なる is better.

する suggests your will.


----------



## futaro

to all of you who were so kind to help me, thank you.

Futarp


----------

